

Rudy Huyn brings apps to the people - breck
http://news.microsoft.com/stories/people/rudy-huyn.html

======
inDigiNeous
“It’s like Disneyland,” he said. “Every time I meet a Windows Phone developer,
I want to take a picture and thank him.”

Yeah everytime I meet one.. wait, no, Haven't met one yet. Have you ?

~~~
skc
Yep, I've met a few actually.

